# Does anyone else do this?....



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Everyone says I'm weird because I eat lemons by themselves. Doesn't anyone else do this??

I also eat Kiwis with the skin still on, like an apple. This is more out of convenience than anything, so I can eat them on the go, or if I'm just too lazy to peel them. I wonder if anyone else does this too?

Feel free to post things that you do that you wonder if anyone else does.


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

I eat bananas. 
No not just the banana, the ENTIRE banana. 
No not just the entire banana, the ENTIRE banana tree.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

That would blister my gums and tongue (the lemons I mean). No, lemons are for making water more diuretic, and for making cheap beer more palatable.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Am I the only one who faps to Julie London's voice?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Dodecaplex said:


> Am I the only one who faps to Julie London's voice?


I don't know who that is...


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2011)

violadude said:


> Everyone says I'm weird because I eat lemons by themselves. Doesn't anyone else do this??
> 
> I also eat Kiwis with the skin still on,


Yep, you sure as hell is bloody peculiar cober :scold: some of me mates are Kiwis and the least you could do is apologize, *Cannibal*


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2011)

Dodecaplex said:


> Am I the only one who faps to Julie London's voice?


You got the spelling wrong it's craps not faps


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

violadude said:


> ...
> I also eat Kiwis with the skin still on...I wonder if anyone else does this too?


I used to do that, apparently the skin of kiwifruit is quite healthy, but I hardly eat them anymore so the matter is kind of academic.

I don't think that's wierd, I think a lot of people here do that, but of course you have to wash the fruit well first, as you do anything else like this.

I can't think of any wierd things I eat, etc. off the top of my head. I'm probably a bit boring.

I only ate grapefruit once, with plenty of sugar, and I didn't find it very appealing, but it was ages ago...


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

violadude said:


> Everyone says I'm weird because I eat lemons by themselves. Doesn't anyone else do this??


Do you mean with the peel as well? I think I'd find lemons a bit too sour but I have eaten a whole orange.

Not so strange as citrus peel is used in cakes and desserts. Candied admittedly so it's sweeter.

Anyone up for a Marmite debate? :devil: I'm in the 'love it' camp.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

sospiro said:


> Do you mean with the peel as well? I think I'd find lemons a bit too sour but I have eaten a whole orange.
> 
> Not so strange as citrus peel is used in cakes and desserts. Candied admittedly so it's sweeter.
> 
> Anyone up for a Marmite debate? :devil: I'm in the 'love it' camp.


Ick! No not the peel...I meant, I just ate lemons, as opposed to using them to flavor something lol


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I don't eat kiwis with their skin on IT HAS HAIR but I cut the thing in two, then cut out middle of the fruit and then take off the awesome, juicy green content with spoon from the moon, I guess some would call it weird way of eating kiwi too.

Kiwi birds are very fine creatures and I would like to have kiwi bird as friend some day.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Aramis said:


> I don't eat kiwis with their skin on IT HAS HAIR but I cut the thing in two, then cut out middle of the fruit and then take off the awesome, juicy green content, I guess some would call it weird way of eating kiwi too.
> 
> Kiwi birds are very fine creatures and I would like to have kiwi bird as friend some day.


I see, the hair doesn't bother me too much on Kiwis. I am too uncoordinated to take the green stuff out of the kiwi in a pleasing fashion...


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

violadude said:


> This is more out of convenience than anything, so I can eat them on the go, or if I'm just too lazy to peel them.


you don't have to peel them, cut the kiwi in two then eat it with a teaspoon 

oh, i've seen now the post of aramis


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

I rarely eat kiwis so I don't remember how I eat them.

As to Lemons and Limes, they're delicious! I don't see why people think it's strange to eat them plain.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I pucker at the thought of the OP. I'm not one who shares the enjoyment of this.

I do however eat Salmon skin and Shrimp tails, Chicken bone gristle and marrow.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Well, if the outside is clean, kiwis should be fine. But I wouldn't trust it very well. Same with banana peels, those can be really dirty.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I enjoy drinking raw eggs, usually too lazy or short of time to cook them in the morning!


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmm...


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2011)

To all Heathens and Skin eaters ughh


----------



## CountessAdele (Aug 25, 2011)

For some reason I love the taste of pickles but I hate the texture so when pickles come with an order, I drink the juice and leave the pickle dried up. I also love ketchup but hate tomatos, again its texture thing.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

CountessAdele said:


> For some reason I love the taste of pickles but I hate the texture so when pickles come with an order, I drink the juice and leave the pickle dried up. I also love ketchup but hate tomatos, again its texture thing.


I can sort of relate to that.Not with those examples, but I like peanut butter but hate peanuts because of the texture.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

violadude said:


> I can sort of relate to that.Not with those examples, but I like peanut butter but hate peanuts because of the texture.


Therefore we have JIF Smooth.


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

I don't think it's weird. Then again I'm more of a vegetable person. I can eat a full bag of carrots if I'm hungry enough.


----------

